# P102-100 mining cards



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2018)

Well would you look at what popped up


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 12, 2018)

people say mining is so gentle on GPU's....if thats the case, why is there only a 3 month warranty? or is that just a mistake? i think it says 3 there, but the pic is super grainy could be a 1 or a 7


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 12, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> why is there only a 3 month warranty? or is that just a mistake?


Wonder if this Card will Be Available in the UK/EU and if it is
what Will the warranty be ( EU/UK law says 1 to2 years Depending on sales jurisdiction ).

edit
various Graphics Card Vendors have previously anounced mining only cards with this "3 month Warranty"
Not sure what Regional market they are targeting 
they will not be allowed to sell in the EU/UK with such limited restrictive Warrenty


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 12, 2018)

That poor card destened for mining. I feel sorry for it. I have seen vendor say warranty void if used for mining.


Like this below here.






For the fun part.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 12, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Wonder if this Card will Be Available in the UK/EU and if it is
> what Will the warranty be ( EU/UK law says 1 to2 years Depending on sales jurisdiction ).
> 
> edit
> ...



Its kind of pointless to have such a short warranty imo.  If the card was  deffective at purchase ,the retailer will cover , so anything after the first 30 days or so is all that this warranty is truly covering . And the chance of something happening to the card (not caused by the user) in that 60 day window is pretty slim ime. thats more of a "there is no warranty, so Your SOL" warranty


----------



## silkstone (Feb 12, 2018)

When running a card 24/7, anything that is destined to fail, will fail more quickly. My biggest concern with failure would be the fans, as they are the only mechanical part.



dorsetknob said:


> Wonder if this Card will Be Available in the UK/EU and if it is
> what Will the warranty be ( EU/UK law says 1 to2 years Depending on sales jurisdiction ).
> 
> edit
> ...



Some people clock the hell out of the cards and don't give a crap about temps.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 13, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> people say mining is so gentle on GPU's....if thats the case, why is there only a 3 month warranty? or is that just a mistake? i think it says 3 there, but the pic is super grainy could be a 1 or a 7



Because the cuts of silicon are pretty poor on present mining parts.  They generally can't output a picture hence no display, they don't crash the display driver though.  That is the level we are dealing with.

That, and there are still misconceptions from the hotter running amd side, where mining was historically rape.



silkstone said:


> Some people clock the hell out of the cards and don't give a crap about temps.



You'll be hard pressed to find a pascal miner that does this that has even a slight clue.  Even all out, my cards never hit 60C.  Clocking them higher tends to hurt them, not help.  More rejects.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> You'll be hard pressed to find a pascal miner that does this that has even a slight clue. Even all out, my cards never hit 60C. Clocking them higher tends to hurt them, not help. More rejects.



I am clocked up depending on card and algorithm.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 13, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I am clocked up depending on card and algorithm.



I meant temp rapes them.  If you run the fan at all, it'll stay pretty cool.  Pascal just plain ol' doesn't run hot.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 13, 2018)

Fairly certain most miners wont buy these. Those miners are counting on selling their GPUs to peasant gamers after they are done with mining. A GPU without display output cannot be sold at all.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 13, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Fairly certain most miners wont buy these. Those miners are counting on selling their GPUs to peasant gamers after they are done with mining. A GPU without display output cannot be sold at all.


oh they will buy them all right lol. proof is in the P106 and P104s
100s of P106s were validated as if they were gaming cards lol


added card
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5306/zotac-p102-100


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 13, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> oh they will buy them all right lol. proof is in the P106 and P104s
> 100s of P106s were validated as if they were gaming cards lol
> 
> 
> ...



Noice!

Leave the gaming community alone!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 13, 2018)

i would like someone to validate this card through gpu-z though, all validations of  unique cards or just workstation cards in general would be awesome. especially mac edition cards


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Fairly certain most miners wont buy these. Those miners are counting on selling their GPUs to peasant gamers after they are done with mining. A GPU without display output cannot be sold at all.


300,000 gigabyte P104-100 cards sold in less than two weeks when I spoke to my contacts in China.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 13, 2018)

cdawall said:


> 300,000 gigabyte P104-100 cards sold in less than two weeks when I spoke to my contacts in China.


can you give me a link to that specific card? its not in database, need the kind of gpu pics you see in there


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> can you give me a link to that specific card? its not in database, need the kind of gpu pics you see in there



Yea when I get on my desktop next I have the release sheet like the GP104 one


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 13, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Fairly certain most miners wont buy these. Those miners are counting on selling their GPUs to peasant gamers after they are done with mining. A GPU without display output cannot be sold at all.



Most serious miners don't factor the card sale in at all, as they plan to run it until virtual obsolescence anyways.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 14, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Most serious miners don't factor the card sale in at all, as they plan to run it until virtual obsolescence anyways.



yep my 10 x 1070 cards have now been running 24/7 for just over five months now.. all 10 of them are still working fine just like new.. it will be interesting to see just how long all 10 of them keep working fine.. only time will tell me that..

but i have no intention of selling the bloody things even though i could get the new price i paid for them back on the used ebay market..

trog


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 14, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Because the cuts of silicon are pretty poor on present mining parts.  They generally can't output a picture hence no display, they don't crash the display driver though.  That is the level we are dealing with.
> 
> That, and there are still misconceptions from the hotter running amd side, where mining was historically rape.


Ahem, you might want to correct that typo. Unless you meant something along that line.
Also the *rumored* card sounds too unreal to be true, I mean Nvidia said they'd like to support gaming (or something like that) & here we are?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 14, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> Ahem, you might want to correct that typo. Unless you meant something along that line.
> Also the *rumored* card sounds too unreal to be true, I mean Nvidia said they'd like to support gaming (or something like that) & here we are?


i actually believe it, that card doesnt look faked and it has a unique I/O


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 15, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> Ahem, you might want to correct that typo. Unless you meant something along that line.
> Also the *rumored* card sounds too unreal to be true, I mean Nvidia said they'd like to support gaming (or something like that) & here we are?



What typo?

Did you miss the part where mining-only cards have been out for a bit, or something?


----------



## silkstone (Feb 15, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> What typo?
> 
> Did you miss the part where mining-only cards have been out for a bit, or something?



I'm guessing he's talking about 'rape'. It's not a great way to use the word as it trivializes such a serious issue.


----------



## Vario (Feb 15, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> people say mining is so gentle on GPU's....if thats the case, why is there only a 3 month warranty? or is that just a mistake? i think it says 3 there, but the pic is super grainy could be a 1 or a 7


often these same people sell their used mining cards


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 15, 2018)

silkstone said:


> I'm guessing he's talking about 'rape'. It's not a great way to use the word as it trivializes such a serious issue.



my appologies, then.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy 

https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-NP104D5X-4G#kf


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 16, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> What typo?
> 
> Did you miss the part where mining-only cards have been out for a bit, or something?


No I didn't, but are they normal cards without a display out(put) or something totally different? As in the rumored *turing* or whatever else, a neutered GPU for mining sounds nice but as has been pointed out they still take away the fab time from normal cards & don't seem appealing to miners IMO ~ unless they *compute* better.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> No I didn't, but are they normal cards without a display out(put) or something totally different? As in the rumored *turing* or whatever else, a neutered GPU for mining sounds nice but as has been pointed it they still take away the fab time from normal cards & don't seem appealing to miners IMO ~ unless they *compute* better.



The GP104-100 and GP102-100 have modified frame buffers to increase hashrate in memory intensive algorithms. The way the BIOS is setup is different which allows up to 19 GPU's with the current high GPU count boards.


----------



## silkstone (Feb 16, 2018)

cdawall said:


> @T4C Fantasy
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-NP104D5X-4G#kf



That looks to still have the SLI fingers on. Anyone think it'd be possible to get one of these to do SLI with a regular 1080? If so, they will be a lot more popular.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 16, 2018)

This is GTX 1070 with DDR5X


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 16, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Fairly certain most miners wont buy these. Those miners are counting on selling their GPUs to peasant gamers after they are done with mining. A GPU without display output cannot be sold at all.



Gamers actually buy these cards? What I see is universal hesitation to buy any kind of used cards because chances are huge that they were used for mining. And there are idiots who are only selling whole rigs for huge prices. Becaus ethey are too lazy to sell them individually. Also, they were in it for the quick bucks from the start. I hope these idiots never sell anything.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 16, 2018)

silkstone said:


> If so, they will be a lot more popular.



Miners already want these worse than gamers, so I don't imagine it would make a lick of difference to popularity.



RejZoR said:


> Gamers actually buy these cards? What I see is universal hesitation to buy any kind of used cards because chances are huge that they were used for mining. And there are idiots who are only selling whole rigs for huge prices. Becaus ethey are too lazy to sell them individually. Also, they were in it for the quick bucks from the start. I hope these idiots never sell anything.



Mining is not as destructive as it was in the 7970 era.  Heck even then it wasn't all that destructive.  These cards will be perfectly usable for gaming.  Why not buy them?

Unless of course they lack a display output, like the ones in the topic.  That would kind of be a dealbreaker...


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 16, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Gamers actually buy these cards? What I see is universal hesitation to buy any kind of used cards because chances are huge that they were used for mining. And there are idiots who are only selling whole rigs for huge prices. Becaus ethey are too lazy to sell them individually. Also, they were in it for the quick bucks from the start. I hope these idiots never sell anything.


I've been selling for 9+ years and still going strong, maybe half from last year but I took a long break.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 16, 2018)

You weren't selling mining rigs for 9+ years because back then no one was mining this shit...


----------



## AsRock (Feb 16, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> That poor card destened for mining. I feel sorry for it. I have seen vendor say warranty void if used for mining.
> 
> 
> Like this below here.
> ...




XFX warranty is the same, they added it some time ago.
http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/support/xfx-warranty


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 16, 2018)

Too bad that they didn't release these stupid toy money cards when the mining craze began.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 16, 2018)

AsRock said:


> XFX warranty is the same, they added it some time ago.
> http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/support/xfx-warranty



Yeah i see and i see no wrong in that. Since they are not made for that or constructed to be turn on 24/7.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> This is GTX 1070 with DDR5X



and half the frame buffer, and different TDP/clock settings


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 16, 2018)

AsRock said:


> XFX warranty is the same, they added it some time ago.
> http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/support/xfx-warranty



The Irony is those terms are pretty much unenforceable legally speaking, at least in the US.  They'll try though.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 16, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> You weren't selling mining rigs for 9+ years because back then no one was mining this shit...


I thought you said sell anything since i do both, sell whole rigs and mine. You seem to be changing your words.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 16, 2018)

yotano211 said:


> I thought you said sell anything since i do both, sell whole rigs and mine. You seem to be changing your words.



You said you were selling mining rigs 9+ years ago. When this mining nonsense didn't even exist. Seems like YOU are the one changing words now...


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 16, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> You said you were selling mining rigs 9+ years ago. When this mining nonsense didn't even exist. Seems like YOU are the one changing words now...





yotano211 said:


> I've been selling for 9+ years and still going strong, maybe half from last year but I took a long break.




No, he didn't.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 16, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> You said you were selling mining rigs 9+ years ago. When this mining nonsense didn't even exist. Seems like YOU are the one changing words now...


This is what I said, 
"I've been selling for 9+ years and still going strong, maybe half from last year but I took a long break."

Nothing about selling mining rigs for that long when BTC was only released 9 years ago. I was selling other thing.


----------



## roccor777 (Feb 16, 2018)

A lot of pressure on those poor GPU's


----------



## AsRock (Feb 16, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The Irony is those terms are pretty much unenforceable legally speaking, at least in the US.  They'll try though.



True but at least they are trying .


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 16, 2018)

roccor777 said:


> A lot of pressure on those poor GPU's



I feel like a broken record, but...

mining isn't really that rough.  At all.


----------



## silkstone (Feb 17, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I feel like a broken record, but...
> 
> mining isn't really that rough.  At all.



I've always been careful with overclocking vram as I was under the impression that was more likely to fail. I had a couple of cards die due to vram failure, but that was a good few years ago with the NVidia 7xxx series and later amd 4xxx. I know that the GPU rarely fails, even if it overheats, but I think that the power delivery system can die suddenly.

If anything, having something running 24/7 is more likely to cause it to fail just because of the laws of probability.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)

How difficult would be to incorporte some in chip design that tracks total power on time for GPUs?  We have those for both HDD and SSD. Should not be too difficult for GPU. Then you can easily tell mining cards apart from gaming cards because nobody games 24*7*365


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> How difficult would be to incorporte some in chip design that tracks total power on time for GPUs?  We have those for both HDD and SSD. Should not be too difficult for GPU. Then you can easily tell mining cards apart from gaming cards because nobody games 24*7*365



Easy I imagine.  But I don't see much of a point unless there is actual proof of some kind of burnout, and at least nvidia side, I have yet to see any.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Easy I imagine.  But I don't see much of a point unless there is actual proof of some kind of burnout, and at least nvidia side, I have yet to see any.



 Enough to deter some miner who hopes to sell GPU down the line. Once mining specific GPU becomes available of course.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Enough to deter some miner who hopes to sell GPU down the line.



I mean really, I don't see the harm in a miner reselling a gpu beyond provoking someones irrational fear of mining, but I guess it could be done for whatever reason.

It would encourage honesty anyways, which is always good.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 17, 2018)

I think the main reason why ppl say mining affects gamers is because people buy so many gpus to mine in so little time leaving stocks to go out temporarily it hikes up prices, its just a stock thing


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> How difficult would be to incorporte some in chip design that tracks total power on time for GPUs?  We have those for both HDD and SSD. Should not be too difficult for GPU. Then you can easily tell mining cards apart from gaming cards because nobody games 24*7*365



I left my gaming desktop on with steam's 3D screensavers going 24/7, so should I have no warranty because of it?


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 17, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I left my gaming desktop on with steam's 3D screensavers going 24/7, so should I have no warranty because of it?



I don't get it with these mining warranty voids.  Do you build a product to operate with these specs or not?  If temp is in check, who cares?  Besides, not like the things get undervolted anyway.

EDIT:  Removed sarcasm.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)

What I mean by adding extra power on timer counter is not for warranty purpose. No. It is for deterring people who always mine with gaming GPUs. Of course all of my prediction is based on Nvidia/AMD does release a mining specific GPU. Adding the power on timer can potentially limit the resale value of gaming GPU used for mining. This way these half time miners will be forced to go with mining specific GPUs. 

All my reasoning is to separate the two market segments. The current state is miners see exploitation of gaming GPUs for quick money. Once the market is actually segmented with specific product line targeted for both sides both miners and gamers will be happy. 

This is just like evolution. You see a niche in the ecosystem and you fill that niche with specific species. One size fit all never works in long term. If mining is truly to stay around (which I definitely have my reservations) then segment out the market would be the best thing to do.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> What I mean by adding extra power on timer counter is not for warranty purpose. No. It is for deterring people who always mine with gaming GPUs. Of course all of my prediction is based on Nvidia/AMD does release a mining specific GPU. Adding the power on timer can potentially limit the resale value of gaming GPU used for mining. This way these half time miners will be forced to go with mining specific GPUs.



Honestly, the sale isn't even factored into the average miners purchase, so it won't make any difference.  ROI is calculated at cost, not cost and "what I can get."  No one does that.

The only way mining specific GPUs can ever take off is if they offer a better performance per watt, obsoleting non-mining GPUs for the same purpose.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 17, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Honestly, the sale isn't even factored into the average miners purchase, so it won't make any difference.  ROI is calculated at cost, not cost and "what I can get."  No one does that.
> 
> The only way mining specific GPUs can ever take off is if they offer a better performance per watt, obsoleting non-mining GPUs for the same purpose.


They already took off though, they have more stock than normal gpus because there is more bulk, p106 took off hardcore and well with 300k p104s taking off in a month its crazy.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hardware level limited gaming GPU, mining optimized mining GPU. Plus the power on timer. Mining on gaming segment GPU will be unprofitable before you know it.


----------



## hat (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm not a fan of atrifically gimping the capability of hardware like that. If they want to produce mining specific GPUs, they can and should do so by making them cheaper and doing optimizing the cards for that purpose. They can get away with using less than perfect hardware for mining, so it might also be a good way to put otherwise bad parts to use.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Hardware level limited gaming GPU, mining optimized mining GPU. Plus the power on timer. Mining on gaming segment GPU will be unprofitable before you know it.



I don't believe this is even possible.  Well, it's possible but I think it would have too much negative impacts on gaming performance.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> They already took off though, they have more stock than normal gpus because there is more bulk, p106 took off hardcore and well with 300k p104s taking off in a month its crazy.



I meant "take off" as in seperately in their own segment apart from gaming cards.



moproblems99 said:


> I don't believe this is even possible.  Well, it's possible but I think it would have too much negative impacts on gaming performance.



Ditto.  To do it, you'd have to kill compute, which would kill compute centric performance like Elite Dangerous's planet surfaces.

I would be one very angry gamer if you guys got those taken away just for cheap GPUs.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)

We shall see. With crypto mining any half wit can come up with a new algorithm and brand it as a new coin. It is like printing your own free money. Short term gain for some individuals yes. Not sustainable in the long run. They are all gonna be trash, digital trash. At least when a paper curreny crashes i can burn the bills for warms. With these digital trash it wont have any value.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> They are all gonna be trash, digital trash. At least when a paper curreny crashes i can burn the bills for warms. With these digital trash it wont have any value.



Most of them are ALREADY trash.  You'd be surprised how many coins have been born and died over the years.

That said, I do not believe all of them are going to be trash.  Not at all.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Most of them are ALREADY trash.  You'd be surprised how many coins have been born and died over the years.
> 
> That said, I do not believe all of them are going to be trash.  Not at all.



We agree to disagree


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> We agree to disagree



No surprise but fair enough.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Feb 17, 2018)

power on time for gpus? i leave most of my system up 24/7 (non miner systems) so that seems unfair. those systems see their gpus at idle 80% of their life.

and my miners are treated much more gentle than my gaming rig gpus. the game rigs have cases, some have been sli/xfire which can really get the cards toastly and ive seen gpu temps much higher than my miners, which are often undervloted and underclocked, plus have much better airflow than cards in a game rig.

i prefer electronics to stay a constant temp with constant power on, rather than temp cycling up and down all over the place and have power on/off cycles in the hundreds.

electronics like constant temps because of expansion/contraction due to thermal effects.

my btc gpus i mined on in 2011-2013 (6870, 5830s) stayed on for years 24/7. and before that my folding @ home cards (gtx 8800s) did the same. 24/7/365. worse that happened was a fan failure on an asus 6870.

good psus, good cooling, sane clocks and volts = happy and long lasting gpus, not matter what the use. gaming, crunching, hashing, rendering.. its all the same to a gpu.

some gamers truly beat the snots out of their cards, cramped crowded cases with poor airflow, overclocked/overvolted  to within an inch of their life.

not saying there are not miner who beat the crap outta their cards, but many of us do not. please to not lump us all together.

btw i do not sell my cards, when no longer profitable to run i give them to friends/family as upgrades to their game systems,. suddenly getting a free 570, 1070ti, 1080ti etc to replace an aging 660 or something always brings a smile to their face.


----------



## r9 (Feb 17, 2018)

I've be mining since June. Up to 20 cards now. Knock in wood, but I haven't had a single component die on me GPU or anything else.
Like what many people before me said keep the cards cool and they will last very very long time.
Gaming is way more destructive than mining to the components.
Heating the card into 80s C than cooling it down than heat it up again causes way more stress to the components.
Because of all the different materials used in those parts all having different thermal expansion coefficient.
And that 3 month warranty is just manufacturers using mining as an excuse.
Miners are too eager to get their hands on more cards and 3 months warranty is just saying that you are buying working product.
It's like saying you get 1 year warranty if you game just couple hours a day and 3 months if you game on it 24h a day.
That is BS. If the warranty is x amount of time its up to me if I want to use it an hour or 25 hours a day.
Otherwise they should put a timer and give warranty in hours of use.



xkm1948 said:


> What I mean by adding extra power on timer counter is not for warranty purpose. No. It is for deterring people who always mine with gaming GPUs. Of course all of my prediction is based on Nvidia/AMD does release a mining specific GPU. Adding the power on timer can potentially limit the resale value of gaming GPU used for mining. This way these half time miners will be forced to go with mining specific GPUs.
> 
> All my reasoning is to separate the two market segments. The current state is miners see exploitation of gaming GPUs for quick money. Once the market is actually segmented with specific product line targeted for both sides both miners and gamers will be happy.
> 
> ...


To separate the mining from gaming market plain and simple you need ASIC.
And the only ones that have the technology to make ASIC like device for the more advanced algorithms are AMD and NVIDIA.
And all it gonna do is bring the difficulty up make GPU useless ergo separate the market.
And once again AMD and NVIDIA will split the ASIC market.
And they'll end up the in same position that they are now minus the billion dollars spent in r&d.
So no separating the market for you my son.

I guarantee that the new products especially from Nvidia will be even more optimized for mining.
While they are not crazy to go into ASIC war they are not dumb to ignore the mining market.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)

For you “gentle miners” that baby your GPU this should not affect anything for tou guys. You are not planning to sell your cards and don’t care about warranty(gentle!!) then why does it hurt to add a power on timer?

I mean real miners should cheer for the detailed segmentation of products right? Now you may get way efficient mining cards. And gamers will no longer suffer from lack of gaming GPUs. It is a win-win. Only those who hope to recover investments by selling their mining GPU to gamers hope the two markets never separate.

I have little knowledge in chip design and i can think of the total power on timer. I feel confident enough that both Nvidia and AMD know this option as well. Hey using another inappropriate car analogy: warranty expires in xxx months or xxxxx miles. Same thing here, just for GPUs this time around. This is capitalism self correcting.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> For you “gentle miners” that baby your GPU this should not affect anything for tou guys. You are not planning to sell your cards and don’t care about warranty(gentle!!) then why does it hurt to add a power on timer?



What about crunchers or anyone else that doesn't mine but has a high power timer?  Your crusade will burn them too.

Edit:



xkm1948 said:


> This is capitalism self correcting.



Actually, you are watching capitalism doing it's thing and figuring out what the market value of a graphics card is.  Astronomical apparently.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> why is there only a 3 month warranty?



Because they know you are making money and can afford 1 card or 2 every 3 months lmao


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> I don't get it with these mining warranty voids.  Do you build a product to operate with these specs or not?  If temp is in check, who cares?  Besides, not like the things get undervolted anyway.
> 
> EDIT:  Removed sarcasm.



My gaming cards got run way harder than my miners. Higher clocks, overvolted, long periods of times at those clocks vs miners which are underclocked cores, undervolted etc.



T4C Fantasy said:


> They already took off though, they have more stock than normal gpus because there is more bulk, p106 took off hardcore and well with 300k p104s taking off in a month its crazy.



That was just Gigabyte models from a single seller talking with some people in the industry I can't even put a number on how many total went. It definitely seems like they shut down the gaming line up for a while to make them though.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> What about crunchers or anyone else that doesn't mine but has a high power timer?  Your crusade will burn them too.



My suggestion is the power on timer is only used for gaming GPUs' warranty as well as potential resale value. Everything I suggest is to deter miners buying gaming GPUs for mining. If you buy your specific computing(mining) GPU then that power on counter no longer applies to you. Only people gonna be hurt by this are those who wish to continue exploiting gaming GPU for cash incomes and some safety net for resale value. Any serious miner or cruncher would not be hurt by this at all.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> My suggestion is the power on timer is only used for gaming GPUs' warranty as well as potential resale value. Everything I suggest is to deter miners buying gaming GPUs for mining. If you buy your specific computing(mining) GPU then that power on counter no longer applies to you. Only people gonna be hurt by this are those who wish to continue exploiting gaming GPU for cash incomes and some safety net for resale value. Any serious miner or cruncher would not be hurt by this at all.



I don't even...


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> I don't even...


Then don’t, miner.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> My suggestion is the power on timer is only used for gaming GPUs' warranty as well as potential resale value. Everything I suggest is to deter miners buying gaming GPUs for mining. If you buy your specific computing(mining) GPU then that power on counter no longer applies to you. Only people gonna be hurt by this are those who wish to continue exploiting gaming GPU for cash incomes and some safety net for resale value. Any serious miner or cruncher would not be hurt by this at all.



And anyone who uses their GPU for anything. I mean god forbid someone used their GPU for games for any extended period of time. 

Never understood people who want to add more limitations. Normally they are the same group who complain when there is a limitation they don't like later implemented.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 18, 2018)

cdawall said:


> And anyone who uses their GPU for anything. I mean god forbid someone used their GPU for games for any extended period of time.
> 
> Never understood people who want to add more limitations. Normally they are the same group who complain when there is a limitation they don't like later implemented.


if folding gave you money would mining even be a thing? because atleast with folding it goes to a cause.


----------



## DimBo (Apr 12, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> if folding gave you money would mining even be a thing? because atleast with folding it goes to a cause.


Well, mining has a cause too. Cryptocurrencies give people convenient way to send or receive money (while remaining anonymous if they want to). Miners do not create money out of thin air - they get rewarded for providing useful service to other people.
BTW, I used to run BOINC on the CPUs of my mining rigs - this way my BOINC workers kind of paid for themselves.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 12, 2018)

DimBo said:


> Miners do not create money out of thin air - they get rewarded for providing useful service to other people.


come again?... (not about the "out of thin air" ofc ... but the second part, outside of a few coin designed to do so .... obviously .... and most miner will not chose these either)



DimBo said:


> BTW, I used to run BOINC on the CPUs of my mining rigs - this way my BOINC workers kind of paid for themselves.


that idea is almost "noble" although only on the CPU consumption added to the mining consumption, actually a part of the mining benefice (urk ...) is used to pay the consumption added by the CPU computing for something useful (as long as you pay for it .... the way the payment come from is not an issue ... then... )

the idea that would make the first quoted statement true would be reward for WCG/F@H work .... but that would actually be useful ...


i rather compute for WCG/F@H than mine, even with my unfair electricity cost   i did actually ... explode my electricity bill with WCG, mining even with a efficient (lol) setup, would put me in red numbers (aka: the gain would barely cover the investment ) and i love my GPU a bit too much to put it thru such treatment (mining dedicated card would be no issues .... now, if only manufacturer could implement something that would block any non mining dedicated cards from mining ...)

and for those who say "gaming is as wasteful as mining" .... think again ... i get it, you enjoy just watching your hardware making money for you ... very entertaining and interactive


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 12, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> come again?



The payment network itself is the useful service.



GreiverBlade said:


> very entertaining and interactive



You'd be surprised.  My miners can be very interactive some days...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 12, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The payment network itself is the useful service.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised.  My miners can be very interactive some days...


I think the point was that there is no significant cause like folding and wcg has, i stated awhile ago if you got paid for folding before mining got big then mining wouldnt exist because its useless to causes. Atleast if folding paid you thats your deal breaker to mine.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 12, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> if you got paid for folding before mining got big then mining wouldnt exist



More than likely, which ever paid more is the one that would be used


----------

